# Firefighter/EMT looking for a job in Germany



## FaulhaberA

Hello 
I would love to relocate to Germany. I speak German and my roots are there. Im a Firefighter/EMT in the US and was wondering if there are even opportunitys for my occupation in Germany.


----------



## James3214

Hi FaulhaberA and welcome to the forum.

I wouldn't of thought that there would be that many opportunities in Germany because unlike the US it is mostly voluntary. Although, most of the heavily populated areas have professional firefighters most of the country is covered by the 'Freiwilligen Feuerwehren'. There are a few opportunities on this site which is specifically for firefighter jobs.
Feuerwehr-Jobs / Stellenbörse

Remember that in Germany the social costs, etc to employers are a lot higher than most countries and the older you are the harder it can be to get a job! 

Good luck. Let us know how you get on and share your experience on here!


----------

